# Architecture Software



## SoniCX (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi!

 I am looking for an architecture software. Mostly it has to work with interior furnishings.
 I do know ArchiCAD also I've never used it. It might be a great program but it is just to expensive.


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2005)

Search VersionTracker for CAD. You'll find some programs you can look at.


----------



## SoniCX (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks. i'll loke if there is something useable. 
and sorry for posting at the wrong place.

what does CAD mean?


----------



## SoniCX (Jan 5, 2005)

never mind. computer aided design


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

I hear that VectorWorks 11 is the shiznit concerning CAD on the Macintosh:
http://www.nemetschek.net/

CAD programs in general are going to be pretty expensive, due to the amount of power they harness.  It's on par with professional video editing software: expensive, expensive, expensive.


----------



## perfessor101 (Jan 5, 2005)

Take a close look at Sketchup. It is not what most people traditionally think of when they talk about architectural or interior design software, but it is extremely powerful tool for very rapid creation of 3D renderings and moderately priced at $495. They do have a free downloadable demo that you can try. I don't do enough of that kind of work to justify the price, but I wish I could because it is so fun and satisfying to use. Even if you need a more traditional app like VectorWorks ($760) you would probably want Sketchup in your bag of tools.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2005)

There's also PowerCADD.  

Not sure if this would work, but University of Cincinnati's DAAP students use FormZ on PowerBooks.  It's their requirement for undergrad and grad Architectural students, as well as their Interior Design students.   I mention UC because they're ranked #1 nationally (been there a few years) by DesignIntelligence for their Interior Design program, and #2/#6 (undergrad/grad) for their Architecture program.  Evidentially FormZ works well for them.


----------



## granthac (Jan 6, 2005)

Both Form-Z and Sketch up are fine programs... I use both of them on a pretty regular basis.  Form-Z is great for super high quality 3d renderings, while sketchup is great for getting 3D concepts out of your head quickly and on to 'paper'.  ArchiCAD is the best for drafting purpose, and you can export to Form-Z for finishing of renderings.   Also Artlantis works very nicely with ArchiCAD 'finishing' interior renderings.  Are you going to be using this for commercial stuff??  If not look into bit torrents...


----------



## Pengu (Jan 6, 2005)

for simple stuff there is omnigraffle pro, otherwise i suggest you try the Canvas demo..


----------

